

Canada does Y Combinator - An Interview with Christopher Golda and Michael Montano - drm237
http://www.startupnorth.ca/2008/07/15/canada-does-ycombinator-an-interview-with-christopher-golda-and-michael-montano/

======
ALee
Here's the link to their two posts on TechCrunch before they were accepted to
YC: <http://www.techcrunch.com/tag/ipartee/>

